

After Five Years, Draw Something Is an Overnight Hit for OMGPOP. Now What? - dibs
http://allthingsd.com/20120229/after-5-years-draw-something-is-an-overnight-hit-for-omgpop-now-what/

======
mike-cardwell
"We started making too many calls to S3, and almost took down one of their
data centers. They throttled us and it took us a while to figure out what was
going on; for a while our numbers cratered as users could not connect. We had
to move completely off of Amazon and host everything ourselves."

Isn't this the exact scenario that people use the "cloud" for? Scaling up
massively and quickly?

~~~
dageshi
Uh yeah, I was thinking exactly the same thing, isn't that _entirely_ the
point of S3 that no matter what you throw at it, it just keeps working?

------
motyar
You must try the similar web app here <http://motyar.info/draw> You can
convert that to iPhone app using phonegap if someone interested.

------
Splines
I play Charadium - if you're interested in this genre I suggest taking a look
at it. Plus there's no IAP, which in my mind is a plus.

------
andrewparker
I don't know if this is already common knowledge to everyone here, but this is
a YC co, from the second class, which was in Cambridge.

~~~
zach
Indeed. Some may know them better from those days as iminlikewithyou.

